

Everything You Think You Know About Lean Business Planning Is Wrong - thruflo
http://thruflo.com/post/22449616494/lean-business-planning

======
georgeshank
Is anybody else getting tired of the extremist headlines?

This is why you're wrong.

This language is superior to this other language.

Anybody running a business like this is going to fail.

Is it no longer acceptable to write something along the lines of "This is what
I encountered and I think it may be beneficial for others on the same path"
instead of sensational bipolar headlines such as these?

~~~
thruflo
Yup, mea culpa, title was rather over the top, which only served to annoy and
undermine the content. Apologies - I've changed it to something a bit more
realistic on the blog post.

------
dear
That's why I always read the comment section before I give these bloggers free
clicks.

------
mtrimpe
It's more like: "That little thing about not needing to write financial plans
for a lean startup might not be totally true."

